

[pdf] Google Confidential - Interest Based Advertising in The GCN - Anon84
http://www.consumerwatchdog.org/resources/GoogleJuly09.pdf

======
inerte
Confidential? All I saw was Privacy privacy privacy power to the users.

This looks like a PR "leak".

~~~
robryan
Yeah, you could learn everything that presentation was about just by caring
enough to click there button on the ads.

